# Nur Probleme mit Video on Demand



## Sephirio (23. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,

habe die Services ausprobiert von Lovefilm und Watchever. Bei beiden habe ich über VOD ein Ruckeln im Bild, insbesondere bei langsamen Kameraschwenks. Hardware und Internet sind schnell genug. Das Ruckeln ist identisch auf meinem Laptop über WLAN (i7) oder meinen Desktop PC über Kabel (i5 @4.3GHZ). Hat jemand eine Idee wo das Problem liegt? Iwo habe ich gelesen, es könnte was mit Intel Speedstep zu tun haben? Die CPU Auslastung geht nicht über 5%.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2013)

Streams du hd Material ?
Könnte es sein das es ein 24p Problem ist ?


----------



## Sephirio (23. Januar 2013)

Es ist im Fenster und im Vollibild, nur Vollbild ist auch HD. Ein Ruckelproblem wird der ganzen Thematik sowieso grundsätzlich irgendwo zu Grunde liegen, denke ich. Aber es ist so massiv, dass es das allein eigentlich nicht sein kann. Es ist nicht ansatzweise smooth...


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2013)

Läuft es auf dem Rechner rund oder ruckelt es auch hier?
Wenn es beim Rechner ruckelt evtl mal die sparmechanismen ausstellen.
Welche Leitung hast du kannst du evtl Vorstreamen?


----------



## Sephirio (23. Januar 2013)

16.000, ein Vorstreamen ist vom Anbieter nicht vorgesehen. Auf dem Rechner ruckelt es genauso, siehe Eingangspost.  Wo kann ich die Sparmechanismen ausstellen?


----------



## Sephirio (23. Januar 2013)

PRime95 nebenher laufen lassen ändert gar nichts am Ruckeln...exakt wie vorher.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2013)

Mit welchem Player läuft das


----------



## Blu-Fire (23. Januar 2013)

Wird hoffentlich noch verbessert und ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Schuld deiner Geräte.
Im Moment sind die Streamingdienste noch in den Kinderschuhen und wer auf gute Qualität steht, muss zur Blu-ray greifen.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2013)

Blu-Fire schrieb:


> Wird hoffentlich noch verbessert und ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Schuld deiner Geräte.
> Im Moment sind die Streamingdienste noch in den Kinderschuhen und wer auf gute Qualität steht, muss zur Blu-ray greifen.



Also wenn ich vom PS3 Store Streame läuft das super, kann natürlich auch am Anbieter liegen


----------



## Sephirio (24. Januar 2013)

Blu-Fire schrieb:


> Wird hoffentlich noch verbessert und ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Schuld deiner Geräte.
> Im Moment sind die Streamingdienste noch in den Kinderschuhen und wer auf gute Qualität steht, muss zur Blu-ray greifen.


 
Aber ich meine, das kann man doch nicht verkaufen. Da muss man drüber schreiben "Video on Demand - aber ruckelt wie Pest". Bei MaxDome konnte ich btw. kein ruckeln sehen, zumindest in den kostenlosen Testvideos.


----------



## Sephirio (25. Januar 2013)

Konnte jetzt den Stream in einem anderen Netzwerk testen, in diesem Fall Lovefilm. Fazit: Ruckelt exakt genauso.


----------



## fubii (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn du auf das Videofenster ein Rechtsklick machst, gibt es einen Punkt mit Hardwarebeschleunigung? Bei Twitch.tv bestand da früher mal das Problem und konnte damit eigentlich gelöst werden.


----------



## Sephirio (26. Januar 2013)

Leider nein, weder bei Lovefefilm noch bei Watchever.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Januar 2013)

Sephirio schrieb:


> Leider nein, weder bei Lovefefilm noch bei Watchever.



Du scheinst aber nicht der einzige geplagte zu sein, hier liegt das Problem eher bei lovefilm und co


----------



## Sephirio (28. Januar 2013)

Hast du Links zu ähnlich Geschädigten? Die eigentliche Frechheit ist ja, dass insb. Lovefilm einfach die Schuld beim Kunden lässt und sich gegen jede logische Argumentation komplett sperrt. Bloß nicht zugeben, dass etwas nicht richtig klappt.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Januar 2013)

Such dir was raus

http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&....172.1603.0j12.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.3fG5sDGmgXQ


----------



## Murdoch (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte keine Probleme bei lovefilm, fand die Film Auswahl nur net gut. 

Geruckelt hat nix, mein Player hat aber auch nen 24p Modus.


----------

